# Winchester Ranger 9mm Luger



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I was rather disappointed with the results of my unofficial shoot-off between WWB and Fiocchi and Win. Ranger. This was all done unsupported so maybe it was me, I'll try again with support next time I go out.

Fiocchi


Win Ranger


WWB


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Side by side tests like these really need to be done from a gun rest/vise. Too many variables to come up with an accurate (pun intended:mrgreen answer.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I know...I wasn't_ really_ trying to test the accuracy, just making sure it would cycle and feed. I'm very consistent with this gun, except for a flyer now and then. I'm used to seeing one big hole in the center. Which is why it surprised me how open the group was.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

So, are the the bullet weights identical?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

WWB 115gr ball

Fiocchi 158gr ball

Win Ranger 124 +P JHP

I was thinking maybe the fact that they are HPs made more of a difference.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

bruce333 said:


> ... I was thinking maybe the fact that they are HPs made more of a difference.


It's much more likely that the bullet weight rather than the bullet type is affecting the accuracy. Most guns, be they long or short, have a preferred bullet weight, because of barrel characteristics.

Some guns like heavy for caliber bullets, some like average, and some like light for caliber bullet weights. Maybe your gun likes the lighter bullet weights.

Unless, of course, that the +P load of the Rangers have induced a flinch. In which case, disregard the above. :smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

What distance were you shooting at and what gun?

tumbleweed


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My M&P9C get MORE accurate as the loads get hotter. My defensive (+P) ammo shoots smaller groups than WWB. Mine loves Ranger +P 124s. I have some 147+P's I haven't tested. It seems most of the FBI agents NOT carrying 40's are carrying 147gr +P rounds in Glock 29s. (Undercover)

My mouse-fart USPSA 147gr loads cycle fine in my 9C, but for pure accuracy, faster is almost always better in a 9mm. My competition loads are LESS accurate (slow moving 147s) than others I've tested shooting hotter 124gr rounds, but the recoil is like a 22. They are "accurate enough" for my game, but the front sight is MUCH easier to follow with big-slow bullets.

Jeff


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

TOF said:


> What distance were you shooting at and what gun?
> 
> tumbleweed


The title of the picture that I clicked on has Taurus in the name. It also has 7 yards written on the target.

Pure speculation on my part, though.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Forgot about this thread.

PT99 at 7 yards, correct.

Evidently it was just me. Shooting the 3 brands again resulted in very similar groups. That is, all in the center, no open groups with the Ranger ammo like the first time.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> Forgot about this thread.
> 
> PT99 at 7 yards, correct.
> 
> Evidently it was just me. Shooting the 3 brands again resulted in very similar groups. That is, all in the center, no open groups with the Ranger ammo like the first time.


Thanks for the retest. I am going looking for some Raner SXT's tomorrow. After finding out they are very simlar to the Black Talons.


----------

